# GT5000 fit in a pickup?



## Realist (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm considering the GT5000 as my first lawn/garden tractor, and as I'll need to transport it, does anyone know if it will fit in a pickup bed? The brochure does not give the width of the tractor itself. If I understand correctly, a 48" mowing deck requires much more than 48" in width for either a doorway or a pickup. Hence, I realized that it won't fit in the 4 foot wide bed of my Dodge Dakota nor my 4'x8' utility trailor. How do you GT5000 owners transport the tractor?

I assume I'd have to take the mower deck off. If so, will the tractor itself (without mowing deck) fit in a pickup?

Thanks!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Realist _
> *I'm considering the GT5000 as my first lawn/garden tractor, and as I'll need to transport it, does anyone know if it will fit in a pickup bed? The brochure does not give the width of the tractor itself. If I understand correctly, a 48" mowing deck requires much more than 48" in width for either a doorway or a pickup. Hence, I realized that it won't fit in the 4 foot wide bed of my Dodge Dakota nor my 4'x8' utility trailor. How do you GT5000 owners transport the tractor?
> 
> I assume I'd have to take the mower deck off. If so, will the tractor itself (without mowing deck) fit in a pickup?
> ...


Not sure if your location distance is practical to go pick one up but you can get a 5'x9' single axle utility trailer for $395 at Ja-Mar Mfg. 

Utility and Lawn Care Trailer 

It should fit on a 5'x9' tilt trailer. You can get them with a mesh ramp instead also.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you are close to TN, a friend of mine builds trailers and can custom build one for you out of channel iron. I just helped him build one for my tractor which I will post some pictures of shortly.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

when i picked mine up it was still on a wood skid and a wood framing around the tractor covered in heavy plastic wrap. the whole thing was loaded into back of my ford pickup with 8 foot bed with a forklift and was wedged tight between the wheel wells and i had to leave the tailgate down, didnt have to worry about it sliding out. when i got it home i used a sawzall to cut off the outer frame of wood and the cross pieces on the skid, backed down in the nearest deep ditch and drove it out of the truck. i have never tried to load it back in the truck since it was unloaded from the skid but i would assume it would go in as far as it did mounted on the wood skid. good luck! i worried about this on my one hour drive to pick mine up, no one at the store seemed to know. luckily it worked out ok. by the way, mine has the 48" deck also.


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

Generally add 3" to deck size for total width. 48" = 51" with deflector pulled way over.

I move my 42" deck tractor in a small pickup. The deck would hit the wheel wells. I put car roll up ramps in the bed...a 2x6 at the front of bed (in front of ramps so tractor doesn't hit window). Drive the tractor right on. Secure with adjustable straps. My small Isuzu bed is 58" wide...doubt there are any smaller.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Welcome --- love my GT5000

Here is a pic of mine 

<center><img height=400 width=600 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000.jpg></center>

WELCOME TO THE FORUM!

Let us know if you have any more questions!

Andy


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

PS - It will definately fit in a pickup ---
I unloaded it myself in my buddy's Ford pickup (standard bed) ---- that was a pain --- had to make a custom ramp but I did it.



Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Realist
Welcome!
I use a 4x8 trailer and remove the deck, put the tractor on the trailer first and then the deck with the forward pointed part in between the rear wheels and tie it all down with ratcheting straps but I only go about a mile. If I needed to go further I would put sides on the trailer.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I built a fancy multi-purpose trailer. It's 6' x 9', it tilts, and has 14" sides. This trailer actually serves me better than my ex pickup. It hauls my HGT2548 Husqvarna really well. I plan to buy a Johnny Bucket Jr, and this trailer will accomodate the tractor with the bucket installed.
You might check with Lowes, I saw where they have a garden tractor trailer.


----------

